# New FFA



## ITheFire (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello there.  my names Indie, I'm new to DIMS.
I just would like to tell you a bit about myself.
Well, about three years ago I finally realized that I wasn't attracted to the skinnier males. When I hug a man, I want to feel soft, warm, flesh under my arms, and hugging anyone else is like hugging a tree trunk.

I'm an artist and a writer, I play guitar as well.
I live to read, and listen to classical music and bands like "The Used", "My Chemical Romance", and "The Architects".

I love animals and the outdoors. I do a lot of sports, such As boxing, softball, football, and tennis. 

I'm 5'7, 225 lbs, long dark brown hair and dark blue eyes with light grey speckles.


I really love it here so far, everyones so happy and loves themselves for who they are. The world should be more like this!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 20, 2011)

sweet

girls who play guitar ROCK. you have any music online? would love to hear some. i'm a big fan of acoustic music.


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 20, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> sweet
> 
> girls who play guitar ROCK. you have any music online? would love to hear some. i'm a big fan of acoustic music.





I don't :/ I'm too ashamed of my voice.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 20, 2011)

ITheFire said:


> I don't :/ I'm too ashamed of my voice.



 that sucks, my voice sucks too. that's my main reason i don't record anything lol. and i suck at guitar but put a bass in my hands and i'll go to down.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 20, 2011)

ITheFire said:


> I don't :/ I'm too ashamed of my voice.



I sang on youtube...and i promise you have a better voice than i do, it can't possibly be worse


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 20, 2011)

I guess I'm ok  but my cousins sing like angels. (Not to mention skinnier and prettier too) but they always sing at family get togethers and it makes me depressed! :/


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 20, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> that sucks, my voice sucks too. that's my main reason i don't record anything lol. and i suck at guitar but put a bass in my hands and i'll go to down.




We should totally start a band! 
I even have a name!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 20, 2011)

ITheFire said:


> We should totally start a band!
> I even have a name!



hahaha what's the name???


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 20, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> hahaha what's the name???





Heart Hurt Hello.


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 20, 2011)

Also, I can't figure out how to put a pic on here, so just click the link and it'll take you to one. 

http://dailybooth.com/FacinorousFire/15151380


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 20, 2011)

ITheFire said:


> Heart Hurt Hello.



as long as the music is good, we could name the band dog poop.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 20, 2011)

ITheFire said:


> I don't :/ I'm too ashamed of my voice.





Lil BigginZ said:


> that sucks, my voice sucks too. that's my main reason i don't record anything lol. and i suck at guitar but put a bass in my hands and i'll go to down.





ITheFire said:


> Heart Hurt Hello.



I have the same problem, I don't like my voice at all, I wish I had a better sounding voice. 

Rich can testify to that. 

As for the name . . . I like it


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 20, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I have the same problem, I don't like my voice at all, I wish I had a better sounding voice.
> 
> Rich can testify to that.
> 
> As for the name . . . I like it



whorezay has to be our drummer though.


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 20, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> whorezay has to be our drummer though.




Absolutely.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 20, 2011)

make a band full of fat people and call our band FAT

best name EVER!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 20, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I have the same problem, I don't like my voice at all, I wish I had a better sounding voice.
> 
> Rich can testify to that.
> 
> As for the name . . . I like it






You're our drummer! Congrats!

I guess I'll be the singer. The new Joan Jett!


----------



## Rathkhan (Apr 20, 2011)

ITheFire said:


> Also, I can't figure out how to put a pic on here, so just click the link and it'll take you to one.
> 
> http://dailybooth.com/FacinorousFire/15151380



Well aren't YOU very prettiful  Welcome to the forums!


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 20, 2011)

Rathkhan said:


> Well aren't YOU very prettiful  Welcome to the forums!





Why thank you. And I'm very glad to be here.


----------



## imfree (Apr 21, 2011)

ITheFire said:


> Also, I can't figure out how to put a pic on here, so just click the link and it'll take you to one.
> 
> http://dailybooth.com/FacinorousFire/15151380



Woo!, oh!!!, ITheFire, you do have that *Rock Look*!!!


----------



## theronin23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Dibs on Ukulele and backup vocals!


----------



## imfree (Apr 21, 2011)

ITheFire said:


> We should totally start a band!
> I even have a name!





ITheFire said:


> Heart Hurt Hello.





Lil BigginZ said:


> as long as the music is good, we could name the band dog poop.





Lil BigginZ said:


> whorezay has to be our drummer though.





Lil BigginZ said:


> make a band full of fat people and call our band FAT
> 
> best name EVER!!!!!!!!1





ITheFire said:


> You're our drummer! Congrats!
> 
> I guess I'll be the singer. The new Joan Jett!





theronin23 said:


> Dibs on Ukulele and backup vocals!



I call dibs on second back up vocalist for louder-than-f**k Dayo's, Weomumewehs, and primal screams!!!


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 21, 2011)

imfree said:


> I call dibs on second back up vocalist for louder-than-f**k Dayo's, Weomewehs, and primal screams!!!






Yay! I'm super excited!


----------



## imfree (Apr 21, 2011)

ITheFire said:


> Yay! I'm super excited!



Here the links, these are done by original artists, but I do some pretty mean ones, myself.

Dayo 

Weomumeweh


----------



## samuraiscott (Apr 21, 2011)

ITheFire said:


> Hello there.  my names Indie, I'm new to DIMS.
> I just would like to tell you a bit about myself.
> Well, about three years ago I finally realized that I wasn't attracted to the skinnier males. When I hug a man, I want to feel soft, warm, flesh under my arms, and hugging anyone else is like hugging a tree trunk.
> 
> ...



Nice to meet you, ITheFire


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 22, 2011)

Are these the auditions for lead vocalist?


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## analikesyourface (Apr 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQxhJv764rM


Don't even say anything about bad videos being on youtube....


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 23, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQxhJv764rM
> 
> 
> Don't even say anything about bad videos being on youtube....


That's adorable! LOL


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Apr 23, 2011)

Is your name really Indie? That's pretty :bow:


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 23, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Is your name really Indie? That's pretty :bow:






Yes. Thank you


----------



## theronin23 (Apr 23, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Is your name really Indie? That's pretty :bow:


----------



## Goreki (Apr 26, 2011)

ITheFire said:


> Yes. Thank you


Please tell me arseholes don't throw indiana jones jokes at you all day long.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 26, 2011)

ITheFire said:


> Also, I can't figure out how to put a pic on here, so just click the link and it'll take you to one.
> 
> http://dailybooth.com/FacinorousFire/15151380




Dayummm girl, you FINE!!!


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 26, 2011)

Robbie_Rob said:


> Dayummm girl, you FINE!!!





Thank you.


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 26, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Please tell me arseholes don't throw indiana jones jokes at you all day long.





They do, and Indianna, and Indy500, Indianapolis. Ect.

 you can call me Indy Jones If you want. It makes me feel cool.


----------



## Anjula (Apr 26, 2011)

Indie? omg, awesome name! z-a-j-e-b-i-s-t-e!


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 27, 2011)

Anjula said:


> Indie? omg, awesome name! z-a-j-e-b-i-s-t-e!





Thank you! :3


----------



## samuraiscott (Apr 28, 2011)

Very Pretty name, Pretty Lady!


----------



## ForeignSoul (Apr 28, 2011)

I'd be more than happy to sign up for the band but, I can't play anything..alittle Tumbone if we do Ska rofl...but that was 16yrs ago.

I'm bad at singing to.... but, I can certainly write! I pride myself in being the best lyricist at work! lol

Oh! I can totally be Indy Jones' #1 Groupie! lol


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 28, 2011)

samuraiscott said:


> Very Pretty name, Pretty Lady!






Aww. Thank you!


----------



## ITheFire (Apr 28, 2011)

ForeignSoul said:


> I'd be more than happy to sign up for the band but, I can't play anything..alittle Tumbone if we do Ska rofl...but that was 16yrs ago.
> 
> I'm bad at singing to.... but, I can certainly write! I pride myself in being the best lyricist at work! lol
> 
> Oh! I can totally be Indy Jones' #1 Groupie! lol





Oh wow, a groupie! I'm flattered! 


And a lyricist would be a perfect addition to the band.

Welcome abroad!


----------

